# Carbon lackieren??



## Radebeuler (28. Juli 2003)

Abend,

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie und ob man Carbon entlacken/lackieren kann und was man dabei beachten muß?

mfg


----------



## EasyBiker (28. Juli 2003)

Wenn du erst Resbestände der Lackierung vom Carbon entfernen willst, würde ich nicht schleifen, denn so kann man sich die eine oder andere Faser kaputt machen, was zu einem Riss und später zu einen Bruch kommen kann.

Wenn du auf puren Carbon Lack auftragen willst, ist es eigendlich nicht anders wie bei Alu. Ich würde halt nur das Schleifen vermeinden.

Aber warum willst du eigendlich das Carbon lackieren? Gerade due Optic ist doch das Besondere was Carbon ausmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (30. Juli 2003)

Den kannste Naßlackieren wie nen Alurahmen auch. Der Rahmen darf halt nich gepulvert werden, wegen den höheren Temperaturen zum aushärten / einbrennen des Lackes.
Anschleifen ist auch kein Prob, da alle Carbonrahmen eine sogenannte Sichtcarbonschicht haben & die kann man ohne Bedenken anschmirgeln. 
Kannste bei nem normalen  Autolackierer machen lassen.


----------



## Pueppchen (1. August 2003)

kleine korrektur:
nicht alle carbonrahmen haben eine sichtcarbon-schicht. es gibt auch carbonrahmen, die von vorneherein eine 'normale' lackschicht haben und somit auch keine sicht-carbonschicht. bei denen wär ich vorsichtig. wenn überhaupt, dann nur den originallack anschleifen und nicht auf's carbon-gewebe runterschleifen. nachteil ist halt: der neue lack hält nur so gut, wie der alte. hab grad das gleiche problem mit meinem kestrel, der nicht mehr so doll aussieht und ich überlege, was ich damit mache.

gruss

ingo

ps: meld dich mal, wenn du ne lösung gefunden hast


----------



## RacePhase (3. Mai 2004)

Derzeit wage ich eveb dieses Experiment mit meinem prototypischen Bahnradrahmen. Überlackieren hätte nichs gebracht, da der neue Lack im Prinzip auch nur so gut wie die alte Grundierung hält. Also musste das Zeug runter. Ich habs vorsichtig gebeizt, so dass nr die obere Lackschicht gelöst wurde. Die hab ich dann abgeschabt und die Grundierung leicht angeschliffen. Und das eben nicht bis auf die Faser runter. Irgendwie schon ein Glücksspiel, aber in den nächten 4 Wochen gehs zum Lackieren, anschliessend kommt noch n Custom Airbrush drauf, danach erfolgt der Aufbau. Ich lass euch wissen, ob das Teil hält oder nich...


Kette steuerbord!


----------



## juergen3 (18. Juni 2004)

Halo!

Ich möchte eine Carbonboot lackieren. Angeblich soll ein neuer Carbonanstrich nicht so gut halten wie der erste Lack:
Meine Frage: welchen Lack verwendest Du und wo kann man den Carbonlack kaufen?

Gruß

juergen


----------

